

Ask HN: Web Design vs. Front-end? - shire

This might be a silly question but what&#x27;s the difference between Front-End UX Design, Full-Stack JavaScript, Web Design and Front-end Web development? are these all the same terminologies or do they all have different aspects of the WWW. To me it seems like there is a lot of overlapping between these terminologies so how can they be different.<p>I&#x27;ve always had a thing for Javascript and if I may want to become a Javascript developer do I need to know Web design as far as Photoshop and color and things like that? I&#x27;m more of a coder not a designer.
======
cyborg_computer
I use "might" in these descriptions, because you will find they all cross over
and are almost essentially the same package with a different odor.

UX Designers - might work more with wireframes, layouts etc. and is closer to
a traditional graphic designer as they use a tool like photoshop or indesign
to creak a mock up and send it to the Front-End developer to build.

Full stack JS - This sounds like either someone using a bunch of libraries
(Angular with jQuery and some RequireJS or something like that). Otherwise, it
might refer to MEAN developers (Mongo, Express, Angular, Node).

Web Design - that is so broad of a term, it could mean anything. Maybe someone
who does both UX and Development, but is mainly developing 'Websites' not 'Web
Apps'.

Front-end Web Dev - Mostly a HTML/CSS/JS wizard. Might have some UX skills,
might also call themself a Web Designer, or Developer.

If you like using a language like Javascript, find out what you like about it
and what you might use it for. Javascript can be used for more than just
making a website look pretty and do fancy things. Chances are there will be
someone asking you to do what they want (make it this color, make this
disappear, draw this on a canvas etc.) and you just do it. At least learn HTML
and CSS so you know how it relates to those.

Hope that helps.

